# Breakfast Casserole Pics



## BettyR (Dec 13, 2009)

Breakfast Casserole 

  I’ve been trying out breakfast casserole recipes on my family to see which ones we liked best to make for Christmas morning and I came up with this idea for an easy one and it turned out really good. 

  1 box Betty Crocker Cheesy Scalloped Potatoes
  1/2 cup of cream or half and half
  1 large onion
  1/2 a stick of butter
  1 pound breakfast sausage…like Jimmy Dean bulk
  12 eggs
  salt and pepper

  Preheat oven to 350°

  In a large casserole dish put the ingredients on the box of scalloped potatoes along with the water and butter stated on the box…but instead of the amount of milk the box says use the 1/2 cup of cream or half and half. Stick the casserole dish in the microwave for 10 minutes and let it cook while you prepare the rest of the ingredients. 

  Slice the onion and melt the butter in a skillet. Add the onions with a healthy pinch of salt and cook until onions are beginning to brown. Add the sausage to the skillet and brown the sausage. 

  Beat the eggs with another healthy pinch of salt and pepper to taste. 

  Add the onions and sausage to the potatoes and stir well. Add the eggs and stir well. 

  Bake in a 350° oven for 45 minutes or until the middle is set, I checked it by digging in it with a spoon to see if it was set.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd eat that and ask for seconds!


----------



## mexican mama (Dec 14, 2009)

nicely done..it looks delicious


----------



## BettyR (Dec 14, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> I'd eat that and ask for seconds!



DH really liked it...he stuck his in some tortillas and ate it watching tv.




mexican mama said:


> nicely done..it looks delicious



Thanks!!


----------

